# Finally the Kit is installed!!!!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Stillen Front and sides, and GTR rear.
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1zp2e/units/jtstyle/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pretty nice. pics are a bit hard to see.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah I agree nice... but brighter lighting can make for more detailed pics which makes for better pics... VERY NICE THO!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try to take some more then.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Is it me or does the left side look like it sits lower than the right side in the front shot?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I don't know, it kinda does, maybe cause I'm getting out of the car.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

dual exhaust?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yup, damn, the pics must be that dark


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah they are pretty dark. but it looks good from what i can see.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Look great.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No fair,
All you people with your urethane front bumpers. I want one...

Seth


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

You change the color? looks good, looks as tho u took a 95-95 style grill and painted the middle black


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks really good from what I can see. :thumbup:
Now all you need now is that model again.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

WOW.... that is one phat ass ride. its flawless.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Thanks Brothas!*

Didn't change the color, nor the grill. I did use Spies Hecker paint, and it's very hard to find. Not like yall care though. The model would have been a nice addition, but I couldn't find her.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

sweet car man. i know the air dam is the new style gtr...but what skirts did u use? and is that a stock rear or aftermarket? cant really tell.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

that looks badass, how much it run you to get em all painted?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*More thanks to the brothas!!*

Rear is GTR. The sides are stillen I spent $500 on all the materials, paint, and other stuff.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks very nice....next step....stillen front bumper


----------

